# Weather Conditions



## czarkos (Feb 4, 2010)

Today I was supposed to fly my kit of rollers again, but the weather was a little concerning. I was wondering what weather conditions you won't fly your birds in and what you deem acceptable flying weather?

Thanks,
Calder


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

depends on the age of your birds.
if the are young then avoid the rain and wind.
if they are old, and lazy, you might want to work their wings but flying them in the high winds and light rain.

i flew my old birds in the rain(heavy) and the roll like its a sunny day with no clouds in the sky.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have homers and I feel letting them out once in a while in bad weather conditions is a good way to familiarize them with it and also to give them a good workout.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey I have experience with flying rollers. It is not good idea to release them when it is very windy because the wind can carry them too far and can get lost! Have you seen some of them get blown 1 mile?! You can lose them that way if they don't have good homing. And rollers have poor homing ability!


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I've flown my old Racers on some really Windy days, 50 MPH.
To me It was very challanging, to them, it seemed a joy!
I don't recommend doing this all the time, just just once in awhile, when your pigeons have been cooped up for a while (week, or two), and are really ready, and raren to Go!
They will fight the wind, for what seems forever, then they will turn, or flipover, and Zip right past you so fast, that you won't believe your eyes!
Then they will turn and do it again, 3 or 4 times.
I wouldn't make them do it more than that.
In North Dakota, it gets extremely windy sometimes, sometimes for too many days. 
I think that, if you fly your pigeons on a regular basis, in their home Area, they will automatically compensate for the weather conditions.
I belive that they will allready know, if really Severe weather is upon them or not.


----------

